# Need to click multiple hyperlinks in Excel 2003 at once



## mp489 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well at least I would like to, I have a spreadsheet containing roughly 500+ links to other documents and I am trying to check to make sure they all work. In doing so it would be really nice to be able to just run a simple VB code to do that, but I can't seem to figure that out. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

This may be useless to you, but if I once had to audit oh, about 400 links on a page and I used the DownThemAll plugin on Firefox to test all the links at once.

How does this help you? If I am not mistaken, you can export Excel documents to HTML so, you could open the exported HTML with all the hyper links and try the method I mentioned above.

If you don't want to use Firefox, you could do the same thing with Internet Explorer if you were to install Free Download Manager.

I feel that this falls under the "any help" category so please don't hate me for posting this alternative solution. :sigh:


----------



## mp489 (Jul 30, 2008)

No I meant any help, I not only have to proof check this one index, I have about 25 more, so that adds up to about 12000 hyperlinks, and I really don't wanna click on every one of them, so thank you for that advice, I hadn't heard about that add on yet. I will try it out.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

DownThemAll will que up and begin downloading every document linked in the page you are performing this operation on.

You would simply right click the document in Firefox and select DownThemAll, choose anoutput folder and begin. If they are just web pages, you will get a folder full of various .htm .asp ect pages and any dead links will fail in the list of downloads. You could set it and forget it but it sould not take too long. When finished, right click on the list of downlads and choose "Clear All Finished" and all that will remain are the dead links. You will know what to do from there.


----------

